# Real Madrid tops Olympiakos for Euroleague title



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> MADRID (AP) — Real Madrid pulled away in the last four minutes to beat Olympiakos 78-59 Sunday to end its 10-year wait for a ninth Euroleague title.
> 
> Olympiakos led 19-15 after one quarter, but Madrid held the Greek team to just nine points in the second to take control. It was still a seven-point game in the final quarter when Andres Nocioni hit a 3 with 3:45 left, and Madrid only increased the margin from there.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/05/17/real-madrid-beats-olympiakos.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice to see Nocioni playing well overseas.


----------

